# Long-term charter



## mjholt (Jun 23, 2003)

We are looking for a boat to charter for 6 to 8 weeks in the Bahamas next summer. We have sailed both catamarans and monohulls and would consider other destinations in the Caribbean. If you have an idle boat or know someone who does, please respond. Thanks!


----------



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

I have a 38'' sailing cat with 4 strms.,2hds.She is available anytime for hire in bahamas. e-mail me or call dick @303-823-0904


----------



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

i have a kennex380 See her @www.charternomade.com or call303-823-0904


----------

